# Bad Oil Leak - 2007 Jetta, 2.5, Manual Trans



## GreyWolfsburg (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi folks. I haven't posted here much but I use this page a lot for answers, and am appreciative of the talented and knowledgeable posters.

I have an oil leak on my 2007 Wolfsburg Jetta. 2.5, Manual trans. It was fairly bad, but as of tonight it's VERY bad. Lost a quart in the driveway in the last 3.5 hours. I did just change the oil myself earlier today, but I know everything was tight when I was done and no visible leaks afterwards. Please keep in mind that I've turned a wrench on my own cars a little, but I'm by no means as knowledgeable as most of you as far as doing mechanic work. The leak looks as though it's near where the engine meets the trans. Is this something any of you have experienced? Sorry if the details are vague but I haven't been able to get a good eye on things to narrow it down further. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

So there were no leaks at all before the oil change? I'd have a close look at the entire oil filter housing, which is on that side of the motor. Perhaps it cracked or is not completely tightened down. It is plastic after all :S

But wow that's a lot of oil...I'd expect the source to be faily obvious with that much.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Vacuum pump is in the described area and has been known to leak oil.


----------



## GreyWolfsburg (Jun 30, 2010)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> So there were no leaks at all before the oil change? I'd have a close look at the entire oil filter housing, which is on that side of the motor. Perhaps it cracked or is not completely tightened down. It is plastic after all :S
> 
> But wow that's a lot of oil...I'd expect the source to be faily obvious with that much.


Yeah you nailed it. I looked this morning and it's coming from the filter housing. The trick is, the canister itself is tight and the little screw-in nipple thing at the end (very technical description, I know) is tight too. I'll try taking it off and see what's going on. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Like the other have mentioned - double check your work to make sure the filter housing is properly reassembled. 
The leaky vacuum pump that vwluger talked about is a known issue, but I wouldn't expect it to start leaking all of a sudden just because you changed the oil.
If all else fails, you could always give us a call - we're local! - and we could help diagnose what's going on - 919.468.5400 ext 7016


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Did you put the rubber ring seal back into the housing?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

quaudi said:


> Did you put the rubber ring seal back into the housing?


Good call, check the housing o-ring.


----------

